# Deutsche Tutorials



## crazybob (29. April 2001)

Hi, weiß jemand wo es deutsche Tutorials für Anfänger gibt ?


----------



## tomtutorial (29. April 2001)

yep,

http://666-hellish.com

Steht aber auch unten in der Linkliste, dort sollte man sich schon mal umsehen, bevor man sollche Fragen stellt. Das nennt man den: Recerche !!!!

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## Inoxx_QM (29. April 2001)

*Schau mal nach...*

Hallo,

bald kommen Tuorials auf http://www.inoxx.de (dauert aber noch)!

Sieh doch mal auf dieser Seite ganz unten...was siehst du da? Richtig! Seiten zu deutschen Tuorials, like: Photoshop!

Wenn dir das nicht reicht, kannst du ja nochmal anfragen.
Cya

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. April 2001)

naja, sorry...

da ja nun schon jede Seite seine eigenen oder vielmehr gelinkten Tutorials hat, welche mehr oder weniger reichhaltig oder weniger sind, finde Tutorials irgendwie nich so interessant, mein motto: learning by doing, naja, also um zurückzukommen habe ich euch das Adobe Photoshop 6.0 original Handbuch auf meinem Server geupped, falls ihr es noch nicht habt.

Selbst nonich geschaut, weil im mom kein Reader installed:
http://www.grauerholz.de/downloads/handbuch.pdf


p.s. wieso gibt es nicht wenigere seiten mit allen tutorials, nicht spezialisiert, sondern breitgefächert und auch gute?


----------



## tomtutorial (30. April 2001)

*Ja wieso nicht???*

Hi TTrek,

gut Frage die du da gestellt hast! Ganz einfach zu beantworten. Weil fast jeder der so eine Seite hat, ein Egoist ist. Erinnerst du dich noch an den Beitrag von mir: Euren deutschen Tutorials auf meiner Site!

Falls du dich daran erinnerst, hat dies heftige Diskussionen ausgelöst. Ich würde angeblich alles einheimsen wollen, was totaler Blödsinn ist. Was macht den Wasted Youth, dort schicken die User auch alle Ihre Tuts hin, damit alle User ein Anlaufziel haben. Und es funzt!!! Ich möchte es noch einmal betonen: Ich verdiene damit keinen Pfennig, mein Geld verdiene ich durch Webdesign und programmierung. Die Tutorials auf meiner Seite sind lediglich für euch alle da!!!! Und um so mehr Leute sich daran beteiligen können auch wir dem "großen Bruder" noch was vor machen, oder. 

In diesem Sinne,

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (30. April 2001)

meine meinung


----------



## Saesh (30. April 2001)

:-D

war das eine anspielung? 


gfx4all wird ne große community. ihr könnt mir ja auch eure ganzen tuts schicken.

das potential ist da, genug tuts auch und wir werden bald wieder an den start gehen.


----------



## Saesh (30. April 2001)

@tom:
ich sehe gerade, dass ein feuer tut auf deiner seite ist.

das haben wir auch schon, ich hoffe es wird nachher nicht gesagt, wir hätten es geklaut (sieht auch etwas anders aus).

vielleicht findet sich sogar ein weg zur zusammenarbeit.

melde dich doch mal, dann zeige ich dir mal die testseite.

ICQ: 82734240

So Long
Saesh


----------



## tomtutorial (30. April 2001)

tja saesh, benutze kein ICQ. Grund? Weil ich den ganzen Tag sowieso Online bin & ich dann andauernt angetextet wurde. Hat mich von der Arbeit abgehalten. Deswegen nur per email.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. April 2001)

naja, darauf wollt ich eigentlich garnicht hinaus, ... naja, ende für mich hier im thread, sonst mach ich mir noch feinde mit einigen postern. (eigenwerbung)



> von Tom Joke
> Weil fast jeder der so eine Seite hat, ein Egoist ist. Erinnerst du dich noch an den Beitrag von mir: Euren deutschen Tutorials auf meiner Site!


na da ham wa uns doch etwas selbst reingezogen oder?






lösung? Vielleicht auf Foren, wo wirklich mit solchen Sachen wie Tutorials umgegangen wird, auch mal gute und en mass bereitstellen.


----------



## AleX (4. Mai 2001)

*PS Tutorials*

@crazybob

Wegen den PhotoshopTutorials schau doch mal auf meiner Site http://www.alex-ngd.de.lv nach.
Dort findest du momentan glaub 8 Tuts, die ziemlich gut erklärt sind, meiner Meinung nach.

Hoffe dir geholgen zu haben.


----------

